# Overnight battery drain for t2i?



## Jennica (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi. I bought my T2i last year around this time, so it's fairly new. I haven't had any problems with it until a few weeks ago. I went to turn it on to take a pic and it was dead. I thought nothing of it and popped my other battery in - took some pictures and turned it off and kept it there for a few more days. I went to turn it on and discovered that one was also dead.

I charged the batteries and it did the same thing. Not necessarily _overnight_ but pretty close.

I am wondering if I should send the camera into Canon or just charge up my batteries and keep them out of the camera when I'm not using them. To me it  seems like the camera is "half broken" in a way if I have to do that.

Or if there is some kind solution, I'd be really happy for someone to share. I googled this issue and I haven't really found anything useful to me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2011)

First thing to do is check that you've not accidentally disabled the auto power save mode in the camera; check the manual (if you've lost it there should be a copy on teh canon website) and your custom settings. If you've disabled it then chances are the camera isn't powering down and is thus draining out the battery.

If the mode isn't disabled I would fully charge both batteries and then test each again over a day or two to ensure that it really is the case that both are draining down far too fast. If one is a 3rd party battery and only that one shows fast drain it might just be that its not as good as the canon issue one. If they are both official canon batteries and one is showing slowdown its a duff battery; whilst if both are showing fast slowdown then it might well be time to send the unit in to be checked up.


----------



## Jennica (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I just checked to see if it was disabled and no.. I'm charging up the battery still though. I'm fairy certain it drains them both. Hopefully its covered under the warranty.


----------



## ass6ca (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello Jennica,
I am having exactly the problem described here with my newly purchased Canon t2i. I have turned off Live View, and have checked the auto power save is on. However, the camera drains any battery (I have tried 2) that is left inside the camera in <12 hrs. Distressing. Do you have any idea how to resolve this?
Many thanks,
Ankur


----------

